# Cage Sizes



## neven (Dec 27, 2003)

hey guys im building a new cage for my beardies as they r getting to big for their old one... any suggestions on the appropriate size?
ta nev


----------



## wattso (Dec 27, 2003)

How big is the one they are in? I would think for a single pair, 4ftx2ftx2ft would be room enough. :wink: Of cousr full grown they may like more room, think this will depend on how much time, money you have. you can build as large as you like but take into account heating cost etc. perhaps an outdoor pit would be as big as you like and free heating. :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 27, 2003)

I kept my adults in a 6x2x2 and believe me, they used every inch of it


----------



## neven (Dec 27, 2003)

atm it is 90x50x40cm dunno wat that is in feet...
how is your cage set up? do you open it from the top like a hood? cos i made my last one with the front panel (glass window) as the opening then i could clean easily....
but im thinking of making the roof as the opening as having a front panel as a opening is rather weak n tend to break easily...
also wat thermostat do you use? cos im running a prob atm and doesnt seem to be too accurate
ta nev


----------



## wattso (Dec 27, 2003)

Well there you go! I dont keep beardis, but having watched wild ones run around near a creek near me, they seem to have big territory, perhaps a few hundred square feet. The outside pit might be a happier home afterall? :wink:


----------



## neven (Dec 27, 2003)

tad on the cold side in melbourne tho... ta wattso


----------



## wattso (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh ok, didnt notice your whereabouts. In that case ..As big as you have room for and can heat without ridiculously high power bills LOL. :lol:


----------



## neven (Dec 27, 2003)

i hv decided to go 1500x600x600
which in ur language is 5ftx18inx18in
ya reckon i will need to heat lamps in that?
like one each end and have the middle as there colder section
nev


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 27, 2003)

18 inch = 45cm not 60cm 
Your enclosure size is going to be:

1500x600x600 (millimeters)
60x24x24 (inches)
5x2x2 (feet)


----------



## neven (Dec 27, 2003)

yeh wat he said lol


----------



## lutzd (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome back, Nev! Hope you had a good holiday!  :wink: Did you get my SMS? As for heating, I'd still only heat one side of the enclosure.


----------



## sobrien (Dec 27, 2003)

Yea, one side would be best.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2003)

y not add and extra foot deep and high


----------



## neven (Jan 3, 2004)

only so much space in my room... and as it is is pretty big for only 2 beardies...
nev


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 3, 2004)

*^*


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes, you need to cater to the animals, not have the animals cater to you.


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

A 5x2x2 will be plenty of room.
Average size recomended for a pair or trio is a 4x2x2...


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 3, 2004)

6x2x2 is all you will need remember to give them lots of stuff the they can climb as they love climbing


----------



## craig (Jan 4, 2004)

i would surgest 4ftx3ftx2ft, with heating at one end and uv lights.
beardies spend a lot of time of the ground.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

my beardies cage is 10 footlong 4 foot wide and 8 foot high


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 4, 2004)

you must have very tall beardies


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

y


----------



## neven (Jan 7, 2004)

lol.... yeh i would say bloody tall beardies....
i could fit in that cage lol
nev


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

mine will be in 18ft X 18ft X 4ft enclosure


----------



## neven (Jan 7, 2004)

wow thats huge... is that an outdoor inclosure?
nev


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

is that 4 foot high? i got a swet bird aviry 26foot 26 foot 10 foot its massive


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, those outdoor pits are great.
that sounds like a great aviry BS.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 7, 2004)

BS Wrote:

is that 4 foot high? i got a swet bird aviry 26foot 26 foot 10 foot its massive

Do your beardies like it?


----------

